# Werte aus Datenbank auslesen und in eine bestimmte Excelzelle eintragen



## skoopy (8. Dez 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe Werte in der Datenbank und möchte diese in bestimmte Zellen eines Excelsheets eintragen. Einige Zellen beinhalten auch Summen. Bisher konnte ich per Servlets und jsp eine Tabelle in Excel ausgeben, konnte aber nicht bestimmen, wo ich welchen Wert haben möchte. Habt ihr hierzu Beispiele oder Vorschläge, wie ich das mit Java hinbekommen kann?!?. Leider darf ich kein VBA anwenden und muss das in java realisieren.

Wäre super lieb, wenn jemand helfen könnte. 

Gruss
skoopy


----------



## endnic (8. Dez 2010)

Hi,

probiers mal hiermit


----------



## skoopy (9. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

gibt es konkrete beispiele?

gruss


----------

